# Re: Bosnia



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Gunner <randr1@home.com>* on *Sat, 15 Apr 2000 18:50:35 -0600*
Take care John, I‘ll see you in Bosnia in September.
John Hill wrote:
> 
> Well, I‘m off leave this week.  They‘re shipping me back to NDHQ Sodom on
> the Rideau for a week.  Then I‘ll have another week off back in Vancouver
> untill I leave for duty as an Observer in the British Zone in Bosnia.  It
> will be the first time that I‘ve worked with the Brits since 1990.
> 
> I‘ll be posting the next quarters‘ Basic Training Scheduale for both BOC and
> Basic Training on Tuesday.
> 
> Any advice on the Brits or Bosnia.  This is the first time I‘ll be there
> without anyone else from the Forces...just the brits and I...Not bad for an
> Irish immigrant!
> 
> ______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Hill" <jhill66@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sat, 15 Apr 2000 18:08:37 PDT*
Who are you going over with, 2RCR?
>From: Gunner 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: Bosnia
>Date: Sat, 15 Apr 2000 18:50:35 -0600
>
>Take care John, I‘ll see you in Bosnia in September.
>
>John Hill wrote:
> >
> > Well, I‘m off leave this week.  They‘re shipping me back to NDHQ Sodom 
>on
> > the Rideau for a week.  Then I‘ll have another week off back in 
>Vancouver
> > untill I leave for duty as an Observer in the British Zone in Bosnia.  
>It
> > will be the first time that I‘ve worked with the Brits since 1990.
> >
> > I‘ll be posting the next quarters‘ Basic Training Scheduale for both BOC 
>and
> > Basic Training on Tuesday.
> >
> > Any advice on the Brits or Bosnia.  This is the first time I‘ll be there
> > without anyone else from the Forces...just the brits and I...Not bad for 
>an
> > Irish immigrant!
> >
> > ______________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Gunner <randr1@home.com>* on *Sun, 16 Apr 2000 00:16:30 -0600*
2 PPCLI is depl for Roto 7.
John Hill wrote:
> 
> Who are you going over with, 2RCR?
> >From: Gunner 
> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >Subject: Re: Bosnia
> >Date: Sat, 15 Apr 2000 18:50:35 -0600
> >
> >Take care John, I‘ll see you in Bosnia in September.
> >
> >John Hill wrote:
> > >
> > > Well, I‘m off leave this week.  They‘re shipping me back to NDHQ Sodom
> >on
> > > the Rideau for a week.  Then I‘ll have another week off back in
> >Vancouver
> > > untill I leave for duty as an Observer in the British Zone in Bosnia.
> >It
> > > will be the first time that I‘ve worked with the Brits since 1990.
> > >
> > > I‘ll be posting the next quarters‘ Basic Training Scheduale for both BOC
> >and
> > > Basic Training on Tuesday.
> > >
> > > Any advice on the Brits or Bosnia.  This is the first time I‘ll be there
> > > without anyone else from the Forces...just the brits and I...Not bad for
> >an
> > > Irish immigrant!
> > >
> > > ______________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
> 
> ______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Hill" <jhill66@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sun, 16 Apr 2000 14:45:41 PDT*
Oh God help us all now!  We should warn all the locals to lock up their 
daughters!  Please look me up at the British Zone HQ
>2 PPCLI is depl for Roto 7.
>
>John Hill wrote:
> >
> > Who are you going over with, 2RCR?
> > >From: Gunner 
> > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >Subject: Re: Bosnia
> > >Date: Sat, 15 Apr 2000 18:50:35 -0600
> > >
> > >Take care John, I‘ll see you in Bosnia in September.
> > >
> > >John Hill wrote:
> > > >
> > > > Well, I‘m off leave this week.  They‘re shipping me back to NDHQ 
>Sodom
> > >on
> > > > the Rideau for a week.  Then I‘ll have another week off back in
> > >Vancouver
> > > > untill I leave for duty as an Observer in the British Zone in 
>Bosnia.
> > >It
> > > > will be the first time that I‘ve worked with the Brits since 1990.
> > > >
> > > > I‘ll be posting the next quarters‘ Basic Training Scheduale for both 
>BOC
> > >and
> > > > Basic Training on Tuesday.
> > > >
> > > > Any advice on the Brits or Bosnia.  This is the first time I‘ll be 
>there
> > > > without anyone else from the Forces...just the brits and I...Not bad 
>for
> > >an
> > > > Irish immigrant!
> > > >
> > > > ______________________________________________________
> > > > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > ______________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Rob A." <carversbench@csolve.net>* on *Fri, 8 Sep 2000 06:59:03 -0400*
Hi Group
Francois, thanks for your reply.
I have a couple more questions though, if you don‘t mind answer any you 
can. Maybe someone else in the group could help with any left-overs.
How long is the typical tour? feel free to correct me if "tour" is not 
the proper term I‘ve been told that you spend up to three and four 
months on course and six months on operational activity. Is that about 
right?
You mention the section leader will speak to townspeople to see who is 
causing trouble. What kind of problems are our guys dealing with now and 
do they have they been granted proper authority to deal with them?
As well, how long would a reservist typically have to serve before his 
regular force comrades might be comfortable with his abilities and 
experience?
 I know the answer to this question depends greatly on personal opinion 
but, with several trips under your belt, you likely have a good feel for 
the general attitude of the soldiers you encounter. I know if I were 
reg. force it would only be natural to be a bit leery of a reservist 
with minimal training and experience. Likewise, as a reservist I would 
want those I serve with to be reasonably comfortable with me so there 
must be some sort of balance there.
As a husband and father of two young boys I also wonder about how easy, 
or difficult, it is to communicate with them. You mentioned email and 
the difficulty of getting onto a computer but I also wonder about the 
availability of telephone communication and the reliability of snail 
mail.
Other questions:
How well do you eat and how‘s the food?
Have there been any improvements in Canadian kit since the clothe the 
soldier project?
Is there any personal kit a guy should start collecting, in general, 
that would be hard to live without or just a good tool for a guy to 
have?
I could likely ask a hundred more questions but this is all I‘ll bug you 
for, for now.
Regards,
Rob Ayres
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Hi Group
Francois,thanks 
for your
reply.
I have a couple more questions though, if you 
don‘t mind
answer any youcan. Maybe someone else in the group could help with 
any
left-overs.
How long is the typical tour? feel free to 
correct me if
"tour" is not the proper term I‘ve been told that you spend up to three 
and
four months on course and six months on operational activity. Is that 
about
right? 
You mention the section leader will speak to townspeople to see who 
is
causing trouble. What kind of problems are our guys dealing with now and 
do they
have they been granted proper authority to deal with them? 
As well, how long would a reservist typically 
have to
serve before his regular force comradesmight be comfortable with 
his
abilities and experience?
I knowthe answer to this 
questiondepends
greatly onpersonal opinion but, with severaltrips under your 
belt,
you likely have a good feel for the general attitude of 
thesoldiers you
encounter. I know if I were reg. force it would only be natural to be a 
bit
leery of a reservist with minimal training and experience. Likewise, as 
a
reservist I would want those I serve with to be reasonably comfortable 
with me
so there must be some sort of balance there. 
As a husband and father of two young boys I also 
wonder
about how easy, or difficult, it is to communicate with them. You 
mentioned
email and the difficulty of getting onto a computer but I also wonder 
about the
availability of telephone communication and the reliability of snail
mail.
Other questions:
How well do you eat and how‘s the 
food?
Have there been any improvements 
inCanadian kit
since the clothe the soldier project? 
Is there any personal kit a guy should start 
collecting,
in general, that would behard to live without or just a good tool 
for a
guy to have?
I could likely ask a hundred more questions but 
this is
all I‘ll bug you for, for now.
Regards,
Rob Ayres
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Thu, 7 Sep 2000 20:03:52 EDT*
Keep asking questions, Rob, I know I‘ll take any info I can get from the more 
experienced ones on the list.
Don‘t worry about asking too many, I‘ve asked a bunch, and everyone‘s been 
great.
Later,
        -Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Thu, 07 Sep 2000 19:07:58 -0600*
--------------B38193ABBC6928D0358BC698
 boundary="------------F7D7EDE13CD065F79AC0D7E9"
--------------F7D7EDE13CD065F79AC0D7E9
Rob,
        A typical tour is 6 months, with close to 4-6 months of work-ups
prior to.
        The problems could be anything from some local Croatian,
Serbian, Muslim hoodlums intimidating the local folks who aren‘t
Croatian, Serbian, Muslim and what have you. That‘s the most common
problem. Using their own leadership they may be able to sort out the
problem immediatly or take it up the chain of command. What ever they
see fit.
        Your question on reservists is an interesting one. It varies
with each individual, I‘ve seen some reservists who are very switched
on, and it shows. Pretty much all the troops reserve or regs have
already passed muster. Remember, the reservists is very keen to do his
or her job, no matter what the circumstances. They often have to work
twice as hard to prove their just as good. I have all the time in the
world for the militia troopies that augment the tours.
        Telephone time is precious, 15 minutes a day per soldier. The
line ups were constant and it put a serious lump in my throat when I saw
the occasional troopie with a tear in his eye as he left the booth. I
never took a picture, just a little too personal.
        let me tell you that the food is wonderful and there was always
plenty of it! Even when we arrived late from some gawdawfully long
patrol. The cooks pull off some amazing jobs with barely adequate kit.
        Tools? Hmmmm... a good Gerber or SOG knife is a must. A hard
cover notebook to keep your personal experiences would eventually prove
invaluable. The clothing has quite adequate, though I found it always
damp there, but hey, I‘m not issued with that kit. I make do with my
civvie kit, layers and plenty of them in the winter.
        Keep in mind, the last time I was in Bosnaia was December 1997
and Kosovo December 1999. I certainly hope life has improved there. In
any case I‘ll find out soon as I‘m returning sometime in November. If
you ever get a chance to see them, I produced 2 documentaries on Bosnia:
"2 Brigade in Bosnia ‘96" 60 min and "Dispatches From The AOR - A Tour
Diary, the LdSH Battlegroup in Bosnia" 90 min
        Hope this helps...
        Francois
"Rob A." wrote:
> Hi Group Francois, thanks for your reply. I have a couple more
> questions though, if you don‘t mind answer any you can. Maybe someone
> else in the group could help with any left-overs. How long is the
> typical tour? feel free to correct me if "tour" is not the proper
> term I‘ve been told that you spend up to three and four months on
> course and six months on operational activity. Is that about
> right? You mention the section leader will speak to townspeople to see
> who is causing trouble. What kind of problems are our guys dealing
> with now and do they have they been granted proper authority to deal
> with them? As well, how long would a reservist typically have to serve
> before his regular force comrades might be comfortable with his
> abilities and experience? I know the answer to this question depends
> greatly on personal opinion but, with several trips under your belt,
> you likely have a good feel for the general attitude of the soldiers
> you encounter. I know if I were reg. force it would only be natural to
> be a bit leery of a reservist with minimal training and experience.
> Likewise, as a reservist I would want those I serve with to be
> reasonably comfortable with me so there must be some sort of balance
> there. As a husband and father of two young boys I also wonder about
> how easy, or difficult, it is to communicate with them. You mentioned
> email and the difficulty of getting onto a computer but I also wonder
> about the availability of telephone communication and the reliability
> of snail mail. Other questions:How well do you eat and how‘s the
> food?Have there been any improvements in Canadian kit since the clothe
> the soldier project?Is there any personal kit a guy should start
> collecting, in general, that would be hard to live without or just a
> good tool for a guy to have? I could likely ask a hundred more
> questions but this is all I‘ll bug you for, for now. Regards,Rob
> Ayres
--------------F7D7EDE13CD065F79AC0D7E9
Rob,
 A typical tour is 6 months,
with close to 4-6 months of work-ups prior to.
 The problems could be anything
from some local Croatian, Serbian, Muslim hoodlums intimidating the local
folks who aren‘t Croatian, Serbian, Muslim and what have you. That‘s the
most common problem. Using their own leadership they may be able to sort
out the problem immediatly or take it up the chain of command. What ever
they see fit.
 Your question on reservists
is an interesting one. It varies with each individual, I‘ve seen some reservists
who are very switched on, and it shows. Pretty much all the troops reserve
or regs have already passed muster. Remember, the reservists is very keen
to do his or her job, no matter what the circumstances. They often have
to work twice as hard to prove their just as good. I have all the time
in the world for the militia troopies that augment the tours.
 Telephone time is precious,
15 minutes a day per soldier. The line ups were constant and it put a serious
lump in my throat when I saw the occasional troopie with a tear in his
eye as he left the booth. I never took a picture, just a little too personal.
 let me tell you that the
food is wonderful and there was always plenty of it! Even when we arrived
late from some gawdawfully long patrol. The cooks pull off some amazing
jobs with barely adequate kit.
 Tools? Hmmmm... a good Gerber
or SOG knife is a must. A hard cover notebook to keep your personal experiences
would eventually prove invaluable. The clothing has quite adequate, though
I found it always damp there, but hey, I‘m not issued with that kit. I
make do with my civvie kit, layers and plenty of them in the winter.
 Keep in mind, the last time
I was in Bosnaia was December 1997 and Kosovo December 1999. I certainly
hope life has improved there. In any case I‘ll find out soon as I‘m returning
sometime in November. If you ever get a chance to see them, I produced
2 documentaries on Bosnia: "2 Brigade in Bosnia ‘96" 60 min and "Dispatches
>From The AOR - A Tour Diary, the LdSH Battlegroup in Bosnia" 90 min
 Hope this helps...
 Francois
"Rob A." wrote:
Hi GroupFrancois,
thanks for your reply.I have a couple more
questions though, if you don‘t mind answer any you can. Maybe someone else
in the group could help with any left-overs.How
long is the typical tour? feel free to correct me if "tour" is not the
proper term I‘ve been told that you spend up to three and four months
on course and six months on operational activity. Is that about right?You
mention the section leader will speak to townspeople to see who is causing
trouble. What kind of problems are our guys dealing with now and do they
have they been granted proper authority to deal with them?As
well, how long would a reservist typically have to serve before his regular
force comrades might be comfortable with his abilities and experience?I
know the answer to this question depends greatly on personal opinion but,
with several trips under your belt, you likely have a good feel for the
general attitude of the soldiers you encounter. I know if I were reg. force
it would only be natural to be a bit leery of a reservist with minimal
training and experience. Likewise, as a reservist I would want those I
serve with to be reasonably comfortable with me so there must be some sort
of balance there.As a husband and father
of two young boys I also wonder about how easy, or difficult, it is to
communicate with them. You mentioned email and the difficulty of getting
onto a computer but I also wonder about the availability of telephone communication
and the reliability of snail mail.Other
questions:How well do you eat and how‘s the food?Have
there been any improvements in Canadian kit since the clothe the soldier
project?Is there any personal kit a guy should
start collecting, in general, that would be hard to live without or just
a good tool for a guy to have?I could likely
ask a hundred more questions but this is all I‘ll bug you for, for now.Regards,Rob
Ayres
--------------F7D7EDE13CD065F79AC0D7E9--
--------------B38193ABBC6928D0358BC698
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------B38193ABBC6928D0358BC698--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Thu, 7 Sep 2000 22:37:21 -0400*
Hi Rob
You might toodle over to your local library and borrow a copy of The 
Sharp Point, an excellent book by an ex-RCR NCO, who was pretty keen.  
It may give you a bit better mind set for the F Ech types you‘d be 
working with.
Your work up training will be fairly comprehensive, and give you some 
expectations, well before you leave give yourself some budget to 
purchase accessories with that advice.  Again, talk with the guys in 
your section and your section commander pooled resources are a good 
idea.
Regulars, in my experience as a reservist, give reservists respect 
according to their attention to the job, and ability to go "under the 
radar" in their ability to "get on" with the group.  Make a point of 
talking to your section commander and 2IC to find out their expectations 
of you and periodically review your performance with them...ie keep the 
communications open and accept constructive criticism.
Reference the computer question, I‘m a bit of a dinosaur, but could you 
rent or lease a laptop?  If so, could you buy an MPEG player or zipper 
and compress your files to get better volume of messages?  If so, you 
may be a popular lad in your section, as it would be a simple way of 
getting on with the guys if they could use it too....
Don‘t worry about the eats...if you can give the members of this file 
your address, no doubt some of us could find it in our hearts to shell 
out some treats for the boys getting it done over there.  Plus, the 
cooks eat the same stuff and work with the same guys, so they give you 
the best they can.
As an old broken down type, make sure that you have every strength in 
your family and marriage.  Six to ten months is a long time if your 
family‘s not ready for it.  Coming back, reservists are virtually raped 
in that there are few support services available if you hit anything 
really traumatic.. there‘s no support structure there for you, no pay, 
no disability benefit.  Saw some damned good friends get shattered by 
the Bosnia experience, I‘m sorry to say, and throw the kit bag over the 
QM desk when they got back...
Still, this unpleasant duty must be done by those who can.  Persons with 
the experience of the service will always resect those who have the 
personal fortitude to do what must be done.
Again, my neighbours, who are Bosnians, are recently returned from the 
old country, and indicated that as of three weeks ago, it was fairly 
tame just then. 
Congrats, by the way, on being one of those that have the jam to give 
the real thing a go.  You‘ll understand what those medals mean.
Best Regards
John
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: F. A.
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Thursday, September 07, 2000 9:07 PM
  Subject: Re: Bosnia
  Rob,
          A typical tour is 6 months, with close to 4-6 months of 
work-ups prior to.
          The problems could be anything from some local Croatian, 
Serbian, Muslim hoodlums intimidating the local folks who aren‘t 
Croatian, Serbian, Muslim and what have you. That‘s the most common 
problem. Using their own leadership they may be able to sort out the 
problem immediatly or take it up the chain of command. What ever they 
see fit.
          Your question on reservists is an interesting one. It varies 
with each individual, I‘ve seen some reservists who are very switched 
on, and it shows. Pretty much all the troops reserve or regs have 
already passed muster. Remember, the reservists is very keen to do his 
or her job, no matter what the circumstances. They often have to work 
twice as hard to prove their just as good. I have all the time in the 
world for the militia troopies that augment the tours.
          Telephone time is precious, 15 minutes a day per soldier. The 
line ups were constant and it put a serious lump in my throat when I saw 
the occasional troopie with a tear in his eye as he left the booth. I 
never took a picture, just a little too personal.
          let me tell you that the food is wonderful and there was 
always plenty of it! Even when we arrived late from some gawdawfully 
long patrol. The cooks pull off some amazing jobs with barely adequate 
kit.
          Tools? Hmmmm... a good Gerber or SOG knife is a must. A hard 
cover notebook to keep your personal experiences would eventually prove 
invaluable. The clothing has quite adequate, though I found it always 
damp there, but hey, I‘m not issued with that kit. I make do with my 
civvie kit, layers and plenty of them in the winter.
          Keep in mind, the last time I was in Bosnaia was December 1997 
and Kosovo December 1999. I certainly hope life has improved there. In 
any case I‘ll find out soon as I‘m returning sometime in November. If 
you ever get a chance to see them, I produced 2 documentaries on Bosnia: 
"2 Brigade in Bosnia ‘96" 60 min and "Dispatches From The AOR - A Tour 
Diary, the LdSH Battlegroup in Bosnia" 90 min
          Hope this helps...


          Francois



  "Rob A." wrote:
    Hi Group Francois, thanks for your reply. I have a couple more 
questions though, if you don‘t mind answer any you can. Maybe someone 
else in the group could help with any left-overs. How long is the 
typical tour? feel free to correct me if "tour" is not the proper term 
I‘ve been told that you spend up to three and four months on course and 
six months on operational activity. Is that about right? You mention the 
section leader will speak to townspeople to see who is causing trouble. 
What kind of problems are our guys dealing with now and do they have 
they been granted proper authority to deal with them? As well, how long 
would a reservist typically have to serve before his regular force 
comrades might be comfortable with his abilities and experience? I know 
the answer to this question depends greatly on personal opinion but, 
with several trips under your belt, you likely have a good feel for the 
general attitude of the soldiers you encounter. I know if I were reg. 
force it would only be natural to be a bit leery of a reservist with 
minimal training and experience. Likewise, as a reservist I would want 
those I serve with to be reasonably comfortable with me so there must be 
some sort of balance there. As a husband and father of two young boys I 
also wonder about how easy, or difficult, it is to communicate with 
them. You mentioned email and the difficulty of getting onto a computer 
but I also wonder about the availability of telephone communication and 
the reliability of snail mail. Other questions:How well do you eat and 
how‘s the food?Have there been any improvements in Canadian kit since 
the clothe the soldier project?Is there any personal kit a guy should 
start collecting, in general, that would be hard to live without or just 
a good tool for a guy to have? I could likely ask a hundred more 
questions but this is all I‘ll bug you for, for now. Regards,Rob Ayres
Hi Rob
You might toodle over to your local library and 
borrow a copy
of The Sharp Point, an excellent book by an 
ex-RCR NCO,
who was pretty keen. It may give you a bit better mind set for the 
F Ech
types you‘d be working with.
Your work up training will be fairly comprehensive, 
and give
you some expectations, well before you leave give yourself some budget 
to
purchase accessories with that advice. Again, talk with the guys 
in your
section and your section commander pooled resources are a good
idea.
Regulars, in my experience as a reservist, give 
reservists
respect according to their attention to the job, and ability to go 
"under the
radar" in their ability to "get on" with the group. Make a point 
of
talking to your section commander and 2IC to find out their expectations 
of you
and periodically review your performance with them...ie keep the 
communications
open and accept constructive criticism.
Reference the computer question, I‘m a bit of a 
dinosaur, but
could you rent or lease a laptop? If so, could you buy an MPEG 
player or
zipper and compress your files to get better volume of messages? 
If so,
you may be a popular lad in your section, as it would be a simple way of 
getting
on with the guys if they could use it too....
Don‘t worry about the eats...if you can give the 
members of
this file your address, no doubt some of us could find it in our hearts 
to shell
out some treats for the boys getting it done over there. Plus, the 
cooks
eat the same stuff and work with the same guys, so they give you the 
best they
can.
As an old broken down type, make sure that you have 
every
strength in your family and marriage. Six to ten months is a long 
time if
your family‘s not ready for it. Coming back, reservists are 
virtually
raped in that there are few support services available if you hit 
anything
really traumatic.. there‘s no support structure there for you, no pay, 
no
disability benefit. Saw some damned good friends get shattered by 
the
Bosnia experience, I‘m sorry to say, and throw the kit bag over the QM 
desk when
they got back...
Still, this unpleasant duty must be done by those 
who
can. Persons with the experience of the service will always resect 
those
who have the personal fortitude to do what must be done.
Again, my neighbours, who are Bosnians, are recently 
returned
from the old country, and indicated that as of three weeks ago, it was 
fairly
tame just then. 
Congrats, by the way, on being one of those that 
have the jam
to give the real thinga go. You‘ll understand what those 
medals
mean.
Best Regards
John
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  F.
  A. 
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Thursday, September 07, 
2000 9:07
  PM
  Subject: Re: Bosnia
  Rob,
   A typical tour is 6 
months, with
  close to 4-6 months of work-ups prior to.
   The problems could be 
anything
  from some local Croatian, Serbian, Muslim hoodlums intimidating the 
local
  folks who aren‘t Croatian, Serbian, Muslim and what have you. That‘s 
the most
  common problem. Using their own leadership they may be able to sort 
out the
  problem immediatly or take it up the chain of command. What ever they 
see fit.
   Your question on 
reservists is
  an interesting one. It varies with each individual, I‘ve seen some 
reservists
  who are very switched on, and it shows. Pretty much all the troops 
reserve or
  regs have already passed muster. Remember, the reservists is very keen 
to do
  his or her job, no matter what the circumstances. They often have to 
work
  twice as hard to prove their just as good. I have all the time in the 
world
  for the militia troopies that augment the tours.
   Telephone time is 
precious, 15
  minutes a day per soldier. The line ups were constant and it put a 
serious
  lump in my throat when I saw the occasional troopie with a tear in his 
eye as
  he left the booth. I never took a picture, just a little too personal. 
   let me tell you that the 
food is
  wonderful and there was always plenty of it! Even when we arrived late 
from
  some gawdawfully long patrol. The cooks pull off some amazing jobs 
with barely
  adequate kit.
   Tools? Hmmmm... a good 
Gerber or
  SOG knife is a must. A hard cover notebook to keep your personal 
experiences
  would eventually prove invaluable. The clothing has quite adequate, 
though I
  found it always damp there, but hey, I‘m not issued with that kit. I 
make do
  with my civvie kit, layers and plenty of them in the winter.
   Keep in mind, the last 
time I
  was in Bosnaia was December 1997 and Kosovo December 1999. I certainly 
hope
  life has improved there. In any case I‘ll find out soon as I‘m 
returning
  sometime in November. If you ever get a chance to see them, I produced 
2
  documentaries on Bosnia: "2 Brigade in Bosnia ‘96" 60 min and 
"Dispatches
  From The AOR - A Tour Diary, the LdSH Battlegroup in Bosnia" 90 min
   Hope this helps... 

   Francois  

  "Rob A." wrote:


    Hi GroupFrancois, 
thanks for
    your reply.I have a couple more 
questions
    though, if you don‘t mind answer any you can. Maybe someone else in 
the
    group could help with any left-overs.How long
    is the typical tour? feel free to correct me if "tour" is not the 
proper
    term I‘ve been told that you spend up to three and four months on 
course
    and six months on operational activity. Is that about
    right?You mention the section leader 
will
    speak to townspeople to see who is causing trouble. What kind of 
problems
    are our guys dealing with now and do they have they been granted 
proper
    authority to deal with them?As well, 
how long
    would a reservist typically have to serve before his regular force 
comrades
    might be comfortable with his abilities and experience?I know the answer to this question depends 
greatly on
    personal opinion but, with several trips under your belt, you likely 
have a
    good feel for the general attitude of the soldiers you encounter. I 
know if
    I were reg. force it would only be natural to be a bit leery of a 
reservist
    with minimal training and experience. Likewise, as a reservist I 
would want
    those I serve with to be reasonably comfortable with me so there 
must be
    some sort of balance there.As a 
husband and
    father of two young boys I also wonder about how easy, or difficult, 
it is
    to communicate with them. You mentioned email and the difficulty of 
getting
    onto a computer but I also wonder about the availability of 
telephone
    communication and the reliability of snail mail.Other questions:How well do 
you eat and
    how‘s the food?Have there been any 
improvements in
    Canadian kit since the clothe the soldier project?Is
    there any personal kit a guy should start collecting, in general, 
that would
    be hard to live without or just a good tool for a guy to
    have?I could likely ask a hundred 
more
    questions but this is all I‘ll bug you for, for 
now.Regards,Rob
Ayres
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Thu, 7 Sep 2000 22:40:19 -0400*
I think the book you‘re refering to is actually The Sharp End by James 
Davis. I don‘t know if you‘d still find it on the shelves of your local 
bookstore but you can for sure get it at www.chapters.ca
Regards,
Jay
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Gow
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Thursday, September 07, 2000 10:37 PM
  Subject: Re: Bosnia
  Hi Rob
  You might toodle over to your local library and borrow a copy of The 
Sharp Point, an excellent book by an ex-RCR NCO, who was pretty keen.  
It may give you a bit better mind set for the F Ech types you‘d be 
working with.
  Your work up training will be fairly comprehensive, and give you some 
expectations, well before you leave give yourself some budget to 
purchase accessories with that advice.  Again, talk with the guys in 
your section and your section commander pooled resources are a good 
idea.
  Regulars, in my experience as a reservist, give reservists respect 
according to their attention to the job, and ability to go "under the 
radar" in their ability to "get on" with the group.  Make a point of 
talking to your section commander and 2IC to find out their expectations 
of you and periodically review your performance with them...ie keep the 
communications open and accept constructive criticism.
  Reference the computer question, I‘m a bit of a dinosaur, but could 
you rent or lease a laptop?  If so, could you buy an MPEG player or 
zipper and compress your files to get better volume of messages?  If so, 
you may be a popular lad in your section, as it would be a simple way of 
getting on with the guys if they could use it too....
  Don‘t worry about the eats...if you can give the members of this file 
your address, no doubt some of us could find it in our hearts to shell 
out some treats for the boys getting it done over there.  Plus, the 
cooks eat the same stuff and work with the same guys, so they give you 
the best they can.
  As an old broken down type, make sure that you have every strength in 
your family and marriage.  Six to ten months is a long time if your 
family‘s not ready for it.  Coming back, reservists are virtually raped 
in that there are few support services available if you hit anything 
really traumatic.. there‘s no support structure there for you, no pay, 
no disability benefit.  Saw some damned good friends get shattered by 
the Bosnia experience, I‘m sorry to say, and throw the kit bag over the 
QM desk when they got back...
  Still, this unpleasant duty must be done by those who can.  Persons 
with the experience of the service will always resect those who have the 
personal fortitude to do what must be done.
  Again, my neighbours, who are Bosnians, are recently returned from the 
old country, and indicated that as of three weeks ago, it was fairly 
tame just then. 
  Congrats, by the way, on being one of those that have the jam to give 
the real thing a go.  You‘ll understand what those medals mean.
  Best Regards
  John
    ----- Original Message -----
    From: F. A.
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
    Sent: Thursday, September 07, 2000 9:07 PM
    Subject: Re: Bosnia
    Rob,
            A typical tour is 6 months, with close to 4-6 months of 
work-ups prior to.
            The problems could be anything from some local Croatian, 
Serbian, Muslim hoodlums intimidating the local folks who aren‘t 
Croatian, Serbian, Muslim and what have you. That‘s the most common 
problem. Using their own leadership they may be able to sort out the 
problem immediatly or take it up the chain of command. What ever they 
see fit.
            Your question on reservists is an interesting one. It varies 
with each individual, I‘ve seen some reservists who are very switched 
on, and it shows. Pretty much all the troops reserve or regs have 
already passed muster. Remember, the reservists is very keen to do his 
or her job, no matter what the circumstances. They often have to work 
twice as hard to prove their just as good. I have all the time in the 
world for the militia troopies that augment the tours.
            Telephone time is precious, 15 minutes a day per soldier. 
The line ups were constant and it put a serious lump in my throat when I 
saw the occasional troopie with a tear in his eye as he left the booth. 
I never took a picture, just a little too personal.
            let me tell you that the food is wonderful and there was 
always plenty of it! Even when we arrived late from some gawdawfully 
long patrol. The cooks pull off some amazing jobs with barely adequate 
kit.
            Tools? Hmmmm... a good Gerber or SOG knife is a must. A hard 
cover notebook to keep your personal experiences would eventually prove 
invaluable. The clothing has quite adequate, though I found it always 
damp there, but hey, I‘m not issued with that kit. I make do with my 
civvie kit, layers and plenty of them in the winter.
            Keep in mind, the last time I was in Bosnaia was December 
1997 and Kosovo December 1999. I certainly hope life has improved there. 
In any case I‘ll find out soon as I‘m returning sometime in November. If 
you ever get a chance to see them, I produced 2 documentaries on Bosnia: 
"2 Brigade in Bosnia ‘96" 60 min and "Dispatches From The AOR - A Tour 
Diary, the LdSH Battlegroup in Bosnia" 90 min
            Hope this helps...


            Francois



    "Rob A." wrote:
      Hi Group Francois, thanks for your reply. I have a couple more 
questions though, if you don‘t mind answer any you can. Maybe someone 
else in the group could help with any left-overs. How long is the 
typical tour? feel free to correct me if "tour" is not the proper term 
I‘ve been told that you spend up to three and four months on course and 
six months on operational activity. Is that about right? You mention the 
section leader will speak to townspeople to see who is causing trouble. 
What kind of problems are our guys dealing with now and do they have 
they been granted proper authority to deal with them? As well, how long 
would a reservist typically have to serve before his regular force 
comrades might be comfortable with his abilities and experience? I know 
the answer to this question depends greatly on personal opinion but, 
with several trips under your belt, you likely have a good feel for the 
general attitude of the soldiers you encounter. I know if I were reg. 
force it would only be natural to be a bit leery of a reservist with 
minimal training and experience. Likewise, as a reservist I would want 
those I serve with to be reasonably comfortable with me so there must be 
some sort of balance there. As a husband and father of two young boys I 
also wonder about how easy, or difficult, it is to communicate with 
them. You mentioned email and the difficulty of getting onto a computer 
but I also wonder about the availability of telephone communication and 
the reliability of snail mail. Other questions:How well do you eat and 
how‘s the food?Have there been any improvements in Canadian kit since 
the clothe the soldier project?Is there any personal kit a guy should 
start collecting, in general, that would be hard to live without or just 
a good tool for a guy to have? I could likely ask a hundred more 
questions but this is all I‘ll bug you for, for now. Regards,Rob Ayres
I think the book 
you‘re refering to
is actually The Sharp End by James Davis. I 
don‘t know
if you‘d still find it on the shelves of your local bookstore but you 
can for
sure get it at www.chapters.ca
Regards,
Jay
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Gow 
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Thursday, September 07, 
2000 10:37
  PM
  Subject: Re: Bosnia

  Hi Rob

  You might toodle over to your local library and 
borrow a
  copy of The Sharp Point, an excellent book by 
an
  ex-RCR NCO, who was pretty keen. It may give you a bit better 
mind set
  for the F Ech types you‘d be working with.

  Your work up training will be fairly 
comprehensive, and give
  you some expectations, well before you leave give yourself some 
budget to
  purchase accessories with that advice. Again, talk with the guys 
in your
  section and your section commander pooled resources are a good
  idea.

  Regulars, in my experience as a reservist, give 
reservists
  respect according to their attention to the job, and ability to go 
"under the
  radar" in their ability to "get on" with the group. Make a point 
of
  talking to your section commander and 2IC to find out their 
expectations of
  you and periodically review your performance with them...ie keep the
  communications open and accept constructive criticism.

  Reference the computer question, I‘m a bit of a 
dinosaur,
  but could you rent or lease a laptop? If so, could you buy an 
MPEG
  player or zipper and compress your files to get better volume of
  messages? If so, you may be a popular lad in your section, as it 
would
  be a simple way of getting on with the guys if they could use it
  too....

  Don‘t worry about the eats...if you can give the 
members of
  this file your address, no doubt some of us could find it in our 
hearts to
  shell out some treats for the boys getting it done over there. 
Plus, the
  cooks eat the same stuff and work with the same guys, so they give you 
the
  best they can.

  As an old broken down type, make sure that you 
have every
  strength in your family and marriage. Six to ten months is a 
long time
  if your family‘s not ready for it. Coming back, reservists are 
virtually
  raped in that there are few support services available if you hit 
anything
  really traumatic.. there‘s no support structure there for you, no pay, 
no
  disability benefit. Saw some damned good friends get shattered 
by the
  Bosnia experience, I‘m sorry to say, and throw the kit bag over the QM 
desk
  when they got back...

  Still, this unpleasant duty must be done by those 
who
  can. Persons with the experience of the service will always 
resect those
  who have the personal fortitude to do what must be done.

  Again, my neighbours, who are Bosnians, are 
recently
  returned from the old country, and indicated that as of three weeks 
ago, it
  was fairly tame just then. 

  Congrats, by the way, on being one of those that 
have the
  jam to give the real thinga go. You‘ll understand what 
those
  medals mean.

  Best Regards

  John

    ----- Original Message ----- 
    From:
    F.
    A. 
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
    Sent: Thursday, September 07, 
2000 9:07
    PM
    Subject: Re: Bosnia
    Rob,
     A typical tour is 6 
months,
    with close to 4-6 months of work-ups prior to.
     The problems could be 
anything
    from some local Croatian, Serbian, Muslim hoodlums intimidating the 
local
    folks who aren‘t Croatian, Serbian, Muslim and what have you. That‘s 
the
    most common problem. Using their own leadership they may be able to 
sort out
    the problem immediatly or take it up the chain of command. What ever 
they
    see fit.
     Your question on 
reservists is
    an interesting one. It varies with each individual, I‘ve seen some
    reservists who are very switched on, and it shows. Pretty much all 
the
    troops reserve or regs have already passed muster. Remember, the 
reservists
    is very keen to do his or her job, no matter what the circumstances. 
They
    often have to work twice as hard to prove their just as good. I have 
all the
    time in the world for the militia troopies that augment the tours.
     Telephone time is 
precious, 15
    minutes a day per soldier. The line ups were constant and it put a 
serious
    lump in my throat when I saw the occasional troopie with a tear in 
his eye
    as he left the booth. I never took a picture, just a little too 
personal.
     let me tell you that 
the food
    is wonderful and there was always plenty of it! Even when we arrived 
late
    from some gawdawfully long patrol. The cooks pull off some amazing 
jobs with
    barely adequate kit.
     Tools? Hmmmm... a good 
Gerber
    or SOG knife is a must. A hard cover notebook to keep your personal
    experiences would eventually prove invaluable. The clothing has 
quite
    adequate, though I found it always damp there, but hey, I‘m not 
issued with
    that kit. I make do with my civvie kit, layers and plenty of them in 
the
    winter.
     Keep in mind, the last 
time I
    was in Bosnaia was December 1997 and Kosovo December 1999. I 
certainly hope
    life has improved there. In any case I‘ll find out soon as I‘m 
returning
    sometime in November. If you ever get a chance to see them, I 
produced 2
    documentaries on Bosnia: "2 Brigade in Bosnia ‘96" 60 min and 
"Dispatches
    From The AOR - A Tour Diary, the LdSH Battlegroup in Bosnia" 90 
min
     Hope this helps... 

     Francois  

    "Rob A." wrote:


      Hi GroupFrancois, thanks
      for your reply.I have a couple 
more
      questions though, if you don‘t mind answer any you can. Maybe 
someone else
      in the group could help with any left-overs.How long is the typical tour? feel free to correct 
me if
      "tour" is not the proper term I‘ve been told that you spend up to 
three
      and four months on course and six months on operational activity. 
Is that
      about right?You mention the 
section leader
      will speak to townspeople to see who is causing trouble. What kind 
of
      problems are our guys dealing with now and do they have they been 
granted
      proper authority to deal with them?As well,
      how long would a reservist typically have to serve before his 
regular
      force comrades might be comfortable with his abilities and
      experience?I know the answer to 
this
      question depends greatly on personal opinion but, with several 
trips under
      your belt, you likely have a good feel for the general attitude of 
the
      soldiers you encounter. I know if I were reg. force it would only 
be
      natural to be a bit leery of a reservist with minimal training and 
      experience. Likewise, as a reservist I would want those I serve 
with to be
      reasonably comfortable with me so there must be some sort of 
balance
      there.As a husband and father of 
two young
      boys I also wonder about how easy, or difficult, it is to 
communicate with
      them. You mentioned email and the difficulty of getting onto a 
computer
      but I also wonder about the availability of telephone 
communication and
      the reliability of snail mail.Other
      questions:How well do you eat and how‘s 
the
      food?Have there been any improvements in 
Canadian
      kit since the clothe the soldier project?Is there
      any personal kit a guy should start collecting, in general, that 
would be
      hard to live without or just a good tool for a guy to
      have?I could likely ask a hundred 
more
      questions but this is all I‘ll bug you for, for 
now.Regards,Rob

Ayres
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Thu, 7 Sep 2000 20:02:52 -0700*
Great book, indeed.
Ubique, M MacFarlane
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Jay Digital
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Thursday, September 07, 2000 7:40 PM
  Subject: Re: Bosnia
  I think the book you‘re refering to is actually The Sharp End by James 
Davis. I don‘t know if you‘d still find it on the shelves of your local 
bookstore but you can for sure get it at www.chapters.ca

  Regards,
  Jay
    ----- Original Message -----
    From: Gow
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
    Sent: Thursday, September 07, 2000 10:37 PM
    Subject: Re: Bosnia
    Hi Rob

    You might toodle over to your local library and borrow a copy of The 
Sharp Point, an excellent book by an ex-RCR NCO, who was pretty keen.  
It may give you a bit better mind set for the F Ech types you‘d be 
working with.

    Your work up training will be fairly comprehensive, and give you 
some expectations, well before you leave give yourself some budget to 
purchase accessories with that advice.  Again, talk with the guys in 
your section and your section commander pooled resources are a good 
idea.

    Regulars, in my experience as a reservist, give reservists respect 
according to their attention to the job, and ability to go "under the 
radar" in their ability to "get on" with the group.  Make a point of 
talking to your section commander and 2IC to find out their expectations 
of you and periodically review your performance with them...ie keep the 
communications open and accept constructive criticism.

    Reference the computer question, I‘m a bit of a dinosaur, but could 
you rent or lease a laptop?  If so, could you buy an MPEG player or 
zipper and compress your files to get better volume of messages?  If so, 
you may be a popular lad in your section, as it would be a simple way of 
getting on with the guys if they could use it too....

    Don‘t worry about the eats...if you can give the members of this 
file your address, no doubt some of us could find it in our hearts to 
shell out some treats for the boys getting it done over there.  Plus, 
the cooks eat the same stuff and work with the same guys, so they give 
you the best they can.

    As an old broken down type, make sure that you have every strength 
in your family and marriage.  Six to ten months is a long time if your 
family‘s not ready for it.  Coming back, reservists are virtually raped 
in that there are few support services available if you hit anything 
really traumatic.. there‘s no support structure there for you, no pay, 
no disability benefit.  Saw some damned good friends get shattered by 
the Bosnia experience, I‘m sorry to say, and throw the kit bag over the 
QM desk when they got back...

    Still, this unpleasant duty must be done by those who can.  Persons 
with the experience of the service will always resect those who have the 
personal fortitude to do what must be done.

    Again, my neighbours, who are Bosnians, are recently returned from 
the old country, and indicated that as of three weeks ago, it was fairly 
tame just then. 

    Congrats, by the way, on being one of those that have the jam to 
give the real thing a go.  You‘ll understand what those medals mean.

    Best Regards

    John
      ----- Original Message -----
      From: F. A.
      To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
      Sent: Thursday, September 07, 2000 9:07 PM
      Subject: Re: Bosnia
      Rob,
              A typical tour is 6 months, with close to 4-6 months of 
work-ups prior to.
              The problems could be anything from some local Croatian, 
Serbian, Muslim hoodlums intimidating the local folks who aren‘t 
Croatian, Serbian, Muslim and what have you. That‘s the most common 
problem. Using their own leadership they may be able to sort out the 
problem immediatly or take it up the chain of command. What ever they 
see fit.
              Your question on reservists is an interesting one. It 
varies with each individual, I‘ve seen some reservists who are very 
switched on, and it shows. Pretty much all the troops reserve or regs 
have already passed muster. Remember, the reservists is very keen to do 
his or her job, no matter what the circumstances. They often have to 
work twice as hard to prove their just as good. I have all the time in 
the world for the militia troopies that augment the tours.
              Telephone time is precious, 15 minutes a day per soldier. 
The line ups were constant and it put a serious lump in my throat when I 
saw the occasional troopie with a tear in his eye as he left the booth. 
I never took a picture, just a little too personal.
              let me tell you that the food is wonderful and there was 
always plenty of it! Even when we arrived late from some gawdawfully 
long patrol. The cooks pull off some amazing jobs with barely adequate 
kit.
              Tools? Hmmmm... a good Gerber or SOG knife is a must. A 
hard cover notebook to keep your personal experiences would eventually 
prove invaluable. The clothing has quite adequate, though I found it 
always damp there, but hey, I‘m not issued with that kit. I make do with 
my civvie kit, layers and plenty of them in the winter.
              Keep in mind, the last time I was in Bosnaia was December 
1997 and Kosovo December 1999. I certainly hope life has improved there. 
In any case I‘ll find out soon as I‘m returning sometime in November. If 
you ever get a chance to see them, I produced 2 documentaries on Bosnia: 
"2 Brigade in Bosnia ‘96" 60 min and "Dispatches From The AOR - A Tour 
Diary, the LdSH Battlegroup in Bosnia" 90 min
              Hope this helps...


              Francois



      "Rob A." wrote:
        Hi Group Francois, thanks for your reply. I have a couple more 
questions though, if you don‘t mind answer any you can. Maybe someone 
else in the group could help with any left-overs. How long is the 
typical tour? feel free to correct me if "tour" is not the proper term 
I‘ve been told that you spend up to three and four months on course and 
six months on operational activity. Is that about right? You mention the 
section leader will speak to townspeople to see who is causing trouble. 
What kind of problems are our guys dealing with now and do they have 
they been granted proper authority to deal with them? As well, how long 
would a reservist typically have to serve before his regular force 
comrades might be comfortable with his abilities and experience? I know 
the answer to this question depends greatly on personal opinion but, 
with several trips under your belt, you likely have a good feel for the 
general attitude of the soldiers you encounter. I know if I were reg. 
force it would only be natural to be a bit leery of a reservist with 
minimal training and experience. Likewise, as a reservist I would want 
those I serve with to be reasonably comfortable with me so there must be 
some sort of balance there. As a husband and father of two young boys I 
also wonder about how easy, or difficult, it is to communicate with 
them. You mentioned email and the difficulty of getting onto a computer 
but I also wonder about the availability of telephone communication and 
the reliability of snail mail. Other questions:How well do you eat and 
how‘s the food?Have there been any improvements in Canadian kit since 
the clothe the soldier project?Is there any personal kit a guy should 
start collecting, in general, that would be hard to live without or just 
a good tool for a guy to have? I could likely ask a hundred more 
questions but this is all I‘ll bug you for, for now. Regards,Rob Ayres
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Great book, 
indeed.
Ubique, M 
MacFarlane
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Jay 
Digital

  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Thursday, September 07, 
2000 7:40
  PM
  Subject: Re: Bosnia

  I think the book 
you‘re refering
  to is actually The Sharp End by James Davis. I 
don‘t
  know if you‘d still find it on the shelves of your local bookstore but 
you can
  for sure get it at www.chapters.ca

  Regards,
  Jay

    ----- Original Message ----- 
    From:
    Gow 
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
    Sent: Thursday, September 07, 
2000
    10:37 PM
    Subject: Re: Bosnia

    Hi Rob

    You might toodle over to your local library and 
borrow a
    copy of The Sharp Point, an excellent book 
by an
    ex-RCR NCO, who was pretty keen. It may give you a bit better 
mind set
    for the F Ech types you‘d be working with.

    Your work up training will be fairly 
comprehensive, and
    give you some expectations, well before you leave give yourself 
some budget
    to purchase accessories with that advice. Again, talk with the 
guys in
    your section and your section commander pooled resources are a good 
    idea.

    Regulars, in my experience as a reservist, give 
reservists
    respect according to their attention to the job, and ability to go 
"under
    the radar" in their ability to "get on" with the group. Make a 
point
    of talking to your section commander and 2IC to find out their 
expectations
    of you and periodically review your performance with them...ie keep 
the
    communications open and accept constructive criticism.

    Reference the computer question, I‘m a bit of a 
dinosaur,
    but could you rent or lease a laptop? If so, could you buy an 
MPEG
    player or zipper and compress your files to get better volume of
    messages? If so, you may be a popular lad in your section, as 
it would
    be a simple way of getting on with the guys if they could use it
    too....

    Don‘t worry about the eats...if you can give the 
members
    of this file your address, no doubt some of us could find it in our 
hearts
    to shell out some treats for the boys getting it done over 
there.
    Plus, the cooks eat the same stuff and work with the same guys, so 
they give
    you the best they can.

    As an old broken down type, make sure that you 
have every
    strength in your family and marriage. Six to ten months is a 
long time
    if your family‘s not ready for it. Coming back, reservists are 
    virtually raped in that there are few support services available if 
you hit
    anything really traumatic.. there‘s no support structure there for 
you, no
    pay, no disability benefit. Saw some damned good friends get 
shattered
    by the Bosnia experience, I‘m sorry to say, and throw the kit bag 
over the
    QM desk when they got back...

    Still, this unpleasant duty must be done by 
those who
    can. Persons with the experience of the service will always 
resect
    those who have the personal fortitude to do what must be 
done.

    Again, my neighbours, who are Bosnians, are 
recently
    returned from the old country, and indicated that as of three weeks 
ago, it
    was fairly tame just then. 

    Congrats, by the way, on being one of those that 
have the
    jam to give the real thinga go. You‘ll understand what 
those
    medals mean.

    Best Regards

    John

      ----- Original Message ----- 
      From:
      F.
      A. 
      To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
      Sent: Thursday, September 
07, 2000
      9:07 PM
      Subject: Re: Bosnia
      Rob,
       A typical tour is 6 
months,
      with close to 4-6 months of work-ups prior to.
       The problems could 
be
      anything from some local Croatian, Serbian, Muslim hoodlums 
intimidating
      the local folks who aren‘t Croatian, Serbian, Muslim and what have 
you.
      That‘s the most common problem. Using their own leadership they 
may be
      able to sort out the problem immediatly or take it up the chain of 
      command. What ever they see fit.
       Your question on 
reservists
      is an interesting one. It varies with each individual, I‘ve seen 
some
      reservists who are very switched on, and it shows. Pretty much all 
the
      troops reserve or regs have already passed muster. Remember, the
      reservists is very keen to do his or her job, no matter what the
      circumstances. They often have to work twice as hard to prove 
their just
      as good. I have all the time in the world for the militia troopies 
that
      augment the tours.
       Telephone time is 
precious,
      15 minutes a day per soldier. The line ups were constant and it 
put a
      serious lump in my throat when I saw the occasional troopie with a 
tear in
      his eye as he left the booth. I never took a picture, just a 
little too
      personal.
       let me tell you that 
the
      food is wonderful and there was always plenty of it! Even when we 
arrived
      late from some gawdawfully long patrol. The cooks pull off some 
amazing
      jobs with barely adequate kit.
       Tools? Hmmmm... a 
good
      Gerber or SOG knife is a must. A hard cover notebook to keep your 
personal
      experiences would eventually prove invaluable. The clothing has 
quite
      adequate, though I found it always damp there, but hey, I‘m not 
issued
      with that kit. I make do with my civvie kit, layers and plenty of 
them in
      the winter.
       Keep in mind, the 
last time
      I was in Bosnaia was December 1997 and Kosovo December 1999. I 
certainly
      hope life has improved there. In any case I‘ll find out soon as 
I‘m
      returning sometime in November. If you ever get a chance to see 
them, I
      produced 2 documentaries on Bosnia: "2 Brigade in Bosnia ‘96" 60 
min and
      "Dispatches From The AOR - A Tour Diary, the LdSH Battlegroup in 
Bosnia"
      90 min
       Hope this helps...

       Francois 

      "Rob A." wrote:


        Hi GroupFrancois, thanks
        for your reply.I have a couple 
more
        questions though, if you don‘t mind answer any you can. Maybe 
someone
        else in the group could help with any 
left-overs.How long is the typical tour? feel free to correct 
me if
        "tour" is not the proper term I‘ve been told that you spend up 
to three
        and four months on course and six months on operational 
activity. Is
        that about right?You mention the 
section
        leader will speak to townspeople to see who is causing trouble. 
What
        kind of problems are our guys dealing with now and do they have 
they
        been granted proper authority to deal with 
them?As well, how long would a reservist typically have 
to serve
        before his regular force comrades might be comfortable with his
        abilities and experience?I know 
the answer
        to this question depends greatly on personal opinion but, with 
several
        trips under your belt, you likely have a good feel for the 
general
        attitude of the soldiers you encounter. I know if I were reg. 
force it
        would only be natural to be a bit leery of a reservist with 
minimal
        training and experience. Likewise, as a reservist I would want 
those I
        serve with to be reasonably comfortable with me so there must be 
some
        sort of balance there.As a 
husband and
        father of two young boys I also wonder about how easy, or 
difficult, it
        is to communicate with them. You mentioned email and the 
difficulty of
        getting onto a computer but I also wonder about the availability 
of
        telephone communication and the reliability of snail
        mail.Other 
questions:How well do you eat and how‘s the food?Have there been any improvements in Canadian kit 
since the
        clothe the soldier project?Is there 
any personal
        kit a guy should start collecting, in general, that would be 
hard to
        live without or just a good tool for a guy to 
have?I could likely ask a hundred more questions but 
this is all
        I‘ll bug you for, for now.Regards,Rob

Ayres
name="Tempe.gif"
R0lGODlh0wEoAMYAAP///wAAAEpKSlJSUlpaWmtra3t7e4SEhIyMjJSUlKWlpbW1tb29vc7Ozu/v
74yEhO trc6MjM5KSvd7c/9jQv85AM5rSv9KAP9rALGxsf97AP UAP tAP/GAN7GGP/vAMbGvcbG
WufnY///Of//EMbna4T3rYStnEL/3oSMjHuEhADv/0LO3kqEjISttQDG/wC1/xiU3gCM/0JjhABz
/1KE1jlrvSlarQBj/yFj7wBC/2t7tSlS71JSWoR7hAAAADAwMP///zExMQAeAAD/ALcBBwAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACH/
C05FVFNDQVBFMi4wAwEAAAAh QQEAAD/ACwAAAAA0wEoAAAH/oBBgoOEhYaHiImKi4yNjo QkZKT
lJWWl5iZmpucnZ6JDoqhkKOLpY2ng6mFq6ymhK2Ip7FBtIK2rbaMs4 8sq gh6u ksS7sMGiyobD
yJPGwLfJ08LCDtfY2drb3N3e3 Dh4uPk5ebn6Onq6 zt7u/w8fLz9PX29/j5 vv8/f7/AAMKHEiw
oMGDCBOya CAoUMhECNKnEixosWLGC86bMhxo8eOID KDElypMmSKE qTMlypcuWMF/KjElzps2a
OG/qzMlTZwORGYMKHTq0p9GdSI8qTcp0qdOmUJ9KjXqygFUDVEv 3Arxh9evYMOKHUu2rNmwCRJs
Xcu2rdu3/nDjyp1Lt67du3jz6t3Lt6/fv4ADxzVQgDCBwoLldj3LuLHjsmkTS55MubLly5gza7b8
wABhq4gzL35MurTZyJtTq17NurXr138TdPZs9fADySDYghhturdv1LCD981AvLjx4sI3H2d7vDny
5NDtgliAAMFs2lYtaNCAAcN2DRQi5GUAAgT587x9q3 c9rz59 7jw58vvz79 /bz4y vX/7 /uY5
1xwQ/xUIoHsGzpfggfMdB4R7Ag64YIITklfhhQxmSJ8CHCqQQHUPdAbaYR58YOKJHGyAwQUTVMjA
izAykN56NJ6WQIw45qjjjjz26OOPQAYpJIwRGvfgkEgm/qkkkM7FWKSRS0Yp5ZRULmAlhwl4iEAK
IWJn1QhgjkDCmCZygAEFQVqpppoz1ugmWjeuKaeaDNA55wJ1WpknnnbqKeeed/IZ6JqAzrnnoYT2
qSiiCwDhqIOOOlpooYYOmuigjArq56aLKsqpcw qGemokAZK6Z2ndsqpppOq6uqlrP5pKZ7Tqdlh
WiDSZlgLK/SKAgoliGniBhVM4OqpCrT55rJpzTqnAndCe6Wt1E7r7LXYWiuntM9uW 0C3FrpILfh
ZmtutOim  2a5XILKrnUDnjuueVq6y276mpbL7jf7jvri9N66OGH1nn2WQEtsNDrwiiYMMIHZlLQ
ra0d/las7LJuplXxxhxzCC7HH0PbYcgkd2zyySibHHLFK7O8cckeb wgzM7JbJwCx3WYs87GLbDz
yjXHDPLLHBrZ88hIQ5ry0im3LPTQLkON9NNRi0w10w3w96LVA4Mo4sGHtRDDCyuQXQIJHWxAAdEp
X4wxjRozLffcdNdt990mj1txkXs/KSDPfAMedN1GFwdE3kYejvfijDfe E/mAXrrh1waDFoBBBAw
AAwvdP6CCCaeWbfbb6sXt Oop6464Ub2HTjOfv8Ne5GK 2134cQpbnPrq/fuO NBbBV5nhXjWrCX
mWceAwzMwyBmByyanNb005Neem/UZ6/99tx37/33/uCHL/743TtIPaTNpTUgEOubj/5x6iee/viJ
J2Dc9pCSr// /Pff/zXCA5itsmS861wucz24AQxkIAMYlOADxCKf9a5XGv9Z8IIYzCD3zBc/wwGh
g7mzX/3y5z4jgTAD7KufCA1HPxauEIXZy58GZ0jDGdaiIwGsk7SwRLDjHVBzPYgBA2XwMAxUYHwT
pCB7asjEJjqRgy kXRQ/OMUTfpCDDoodDMVnwhdS8YRbdKIYx8i9WtzQIZCL3JWK5zXkZW4AN6CB
HE8AsQtsrzp4rM4BkqjExhgvj4AMpCAHSchCGvKQiEykIgHpIDxqEQgIaGQkjVSdRkoyi7GDJCJj
/pdHSC3yk6AMpShBCUDh5QYEEICACBrggla6cgewjGUsZ0DLWs7gBjjIZQxI8AEMTCCQBwimMIPJ
xz6eJS3DTKYyl8nMZjrzmdCMpjSnuUwHCRNSoxrVAay5TSMF05rcxKQHsxkpaWbym4mjpjrXyc52
upOZFeAACUqAAx3UUwc10IEOeHDPHOizngD9p0AfqLZlGuAAB01oMY0JmQQgNJgG8MFDEzrRiiZU
BQjF6EUrOlGNPvSjFD2oRUca0pFmFKES3ahIVQrSllqUmwZw0Eoh lBrxtSbNzVcNw2HUXHm7qQU
7ahJD5rJnBouqDNFKkmXWlKgphSoNDWAR5M6/lWXJpWpUJ1pRVVwVQNgoAMk8Kc 7amDHfBABzaw
gT7zSdax3vOeNUBbBVRqsLoaYKEMHUta7MrXvvr1r4ANrGAHS9jCBlamnmmOXYljMMQ61khGRWFi
cVecxWZgspXta KyaZzIOsqwoA2taEdLWr9SQAMfEMFYV7tPf/LgrGhlrWztycsLRMCuhbkKaPCa
Vzjl9refCS5ohEtc3RpXuMNNLnCVi9zlOhe50L0cYZrr3OQSxkG69RsQCiPTAmDXu5DFLqQiCyrw
Gu63VzFSbj jReMcl7nGfe575Yve9cbXvtQ9mHXnO13 xvdg0z3tB0Iw2wIbmLVFtEB1L1cA/t72
9itpYbCEJ0zhCk9YvxauMIYzzOENK1fCG/4uaJ60XfPmzirfFS JR0w7E6NwwuplcHvPy H71jjD
HrZxjXN84x4XgAIb AACDkzkAiPgAxqQQI0d/OAfRNjHUI6ylKdM5QqLGDQpXB KY5xi9dLOUZfL
MqRcXOLLJQ7GMy5zldfM5ja7eUS1YfNh5ow5AjD5wWmhs54xx c9 7nPgNbznwcd6DoT tCFzlyi
B/3nbCaanGCeczYlPSo OxqbkQr0YSC93U2fd8 VbjSnOZ1oTSsa0aiu86JLzWhWuzrVc461rJN3
6j7T ta4rnWuk3fn3uZ518AOtrCHTexi/hv72MhOtrANHWwHKRvXhnu2tIPN7Glb 9rYxrWpb63q
U/vZ2L3O66 zTe5ym/vc5Ha2tT2I7na7 93wzvYA5k3veZOxhvXOt773ze9696Df9P43wPct8HkX
fOAIT3jCD85vhgdc4Q4fgIMU3m8PUlzfEc93xjOO8Yt7/OMD5/jDCd5vkYO83wIYQMpTrvJ701Dl
MGf5ymNO85nTHOYqn7nMcb5zm/sc5zUP s55Pm dF/3o9R460n/e86U7XehEb7rOszl0oxM96QOI
1NVZDnSmB33rTjd606Fe9bCDHetn57rao/71srPd6mL3eszXLoC631zmdc 73vfO9777/v3vgA 8
4AdP MIb/vCIT7ziF8/4xjv 8ZCPvOQnT/m9CyHvl7 83jX/d85v/vOY77vn6z56vmve86cPPelX
L4DUt/71sId95lmfes7P/vWuv33uVe962a  9rQPvu9Dv/vhFx/4xuc965N//ODrXvix/73wm8/8
6Ss/9runPvCpH33cW7/3yAf/8L2P/elDpPXnz7xE0H8R9q///RFxf/wpIn/6p3/ 6s8/ vd/f9zr
P/38p37 N3sA2H8CaIAIyH4B6H8MmIAIWIAHGIELaIAT H8RKIEYiIENeIHyt4EV IEQWIEZqIEO
eIAeeH/5F4IUiIL8J4InGIAj6H4dm2iBLYh/Mgh/DwiDJmiBPKiAE6GD HeB8HeDOCiEM4iCLPiD
RQiER5iCRSiEI iEPoiDTQiFQCiFQTiAT8iED4iFSMiDSMiFTuiF/1d/RmiDQxiEY/iERNGGbviG
cBiHcjiHdFiHdniHeJiHeriHfNiHfviHgBiIgjiIhFiIhniIiJiIiriIffgDjPiIkBiJheiIksiI
lFiJFhEIACH5BATIAP8ALAwACAAyABQAAAe6gAGCg4SFhoeIiYqLjI2Oj5CRikSUlIWVloRDm5uD
mJWKQ4KfRAGlpp mgpycAaKmQ5iuiJ2ohJmZo6e1q6 5rq Gtb 4p7q9mr7GwLTKt6fEu8HMtoO8
hcPLxc/I1s7eia xpKuku8Cso6iV09i95MDwrOnrmO3g1Mf51dfZyc3d9F3L1O9bQGziphFUKO1f
tYMOBzb0NLHbr2vuZqVaVc YqHme0GFMtJEiqGStUI6UxLKly5cwYwYCACH5BAQeAP8ALAwACAAy
ABQAAAeVgAGCg4SFhoeIiYqLjI2Oj5CRikOUlIWVloSYQ5eYk4KbnJwBoaSgm6akqKOGmZmnsIOu
rKqxtp23s5qjr7W t7u5vLS6ssPBh8Wxvcq zLSXoKqepqXVqNfUyafWobPd3ojN48fGwuLly8Tp
zuvo57/tyM/v8eTw9OLS2Nmvotr/Kjnix63XNIMEJSlcyLChw4eCAgEAIfkEBMgA/wAsDAAIADIA
FAAAB7aAAYKDhIWGh4iJiouMjY6PkJGJRJSVhJWYhEObm4WYRIpDgpuZoAGklqacnKeCn6Cih52n
sa6qtQGUo7izuoOzhrPAubeXxb xvruIwri w8 8yabLsrHQx7bV1cq0idfEma2rQ6q0q67nrMyj
r7fk7 Su5MOa187ZxNve sjM98b2RbOnzZ81gfkGGuxWzyA2hPt6UeMna1Q4ZaLgWZSXDhMuRZ8K
cUS2btArSShTqlzJsmWhQAAh QQEHgD/ACwMAAgAMgAUAAAHlYABgoOEhYaHiImKi4yNjo QkYpD
lJSFlZaEmEOXmJOCm5ycAaGkoJumpKijhpmZp7CDrqyqsbadt7Oao6 1vre7uby0urLDwYfFsb3K
vsy0l6Cqnqal1ajX1Mmn1qGz3d6IzePHxsLi5cvE6c7r6Oe/7cjP7/Hk8PTi0tjZr6La/yo54set
1zSDBCUpXMiwocOHggIBACH5BATIAP8ALAwACAAyABQAAAe6gAGCg4SFhoeIiYqLjI2Oj5CRikSU
lIVDmJiFlZaEnESKQ4KfoKABmZmno58BpqStiJqtpquCmpaynbWznrSXoryDnbegub6dusGGxr22
orjAycjHvoTMwqbEp9HUu97Lo7Octtuo4ahDruWY1darr vmrejpo/Ttzt/Dz8XczcoArfnDlg a
PlfdDl3bpW1hMGn4th0s2G8iwGSXwrEih06YOF2lxjXaOKhjr0qbREpaybKly5cwCQUCACH5BAQe
AP8ALAwACAAyABQAAAeVgAGCg4SFhoeIiYqLjI2Oj5CRikOUlIWVloSYQ5eYk4KbnJwBoaSgm6ak
qKOGmZmnsIOurKqxtp23s5qjr7W t7u5vLS6ssPBh8Wxvcq zLSXoKqepqXVqNfUyafWobPd3ojN
48fGwuLly8Tpzuvo57/tyM/v8eTw9OLS2Nmvotr/Kjnix63XNIMEJSlcyLChw4eCAgEAOw=
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Fri, 8 Sep 2000 07:10:48 -0700*

        I hope you won‘t be showing us the temperature there all winter. 
  You may end up with many house guests.
        Great header and good postings too.
        dave
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>






        I hope you won‘t be showing us the temperature there all
        winter. You may end up with many house guests.
        Great header and good postings too.

dave
name="Tempe.gif"
R0lGODlh0wEoAMYAAP///wAAAEpKSlJSUlpaWmtra3t7e4SEhIyMjJSUlKWlpbW1tb29vc7Ozu/v
74yEhO trc6MjM5KSvd7c/9jQv85AM5rSv9KAP9rALGxsf97AP UAP tAP/GAN7GGP/vAMbGvcbG
WufnY///Of//EMbna4T3rYStnEL/3oSMjHuEhADv/0LO3kqEjISttQDG/wC1/xiU3gCM/0JjhABz
/1KE1jlrvSlarQBj/yFj7wBC/2t7tSlS71JSWoR7hAAAADAwMP///zExMQAeAAD/ALcBBwAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACH/
C05FVFNDQVBFMi4wAwEAAAAh QQEAAD/ACwAAAAA0wEoAAAH/oBBgoOEhYaHiImKi4yNjo QkZKT
lJWWl5iZmpucnZ6JDoqhkKOLpY2ng6mFq6ymhK2Ip7FBtIK2rbaMs4 8sq gh6u ksS7sMGiyobD
yJPGwLfJ08LCDtfY2drb3N3e3 Dh4uPk5ebn6Onq6 zt7u/w8fLz9PX29/j5 vv8/f7/AAMKHEiw
oMGDCBOya CAoUMhECNKnEixosWLGC86bMhxo8eOID KDElypMmSKE qTMlypcuWMF/KjElzps2a
OG/qzMlTZwORGYMKHTq0p9GdSI8qTcp0qdOmUJ9KjXqygFUDVEv 3Arxh9evYMOKHUu2rNmwCRJs
Xcu2rdu3/nDjyp1Lt67du3jz6t3Lt6/fv4ADxzVQgDCBwoLldj3LuLHjsmkTS55MubLly5gza7b8
wABhq4gzL35MurTZyJtTq17NurXr138TdPZs9fADySDYghhturdv1LCD981AvLjx4sI3H2d7vDny
5NDtgliAAMFs2lYtaNCAAcN2DRQi5GUAAgT587x9q3 c9rz59 7jw58vvz79 /bz4y vX/7 /uY5
1xwQ/xUIoHsGzpfggfMdB4R7Ag64YIITklfhhQxmSJ8CHCqQQHUPdAbaYR58YOKJHGyAwQUTVMjA
izAykN56NJ6WQIw45qjjjjz26OOPQAYpJIwRGvfgkEgm/qkkkM7FWKSRS0Yp5ZRULmAlhwl4iEAK
IWJn1QhgjkDCmCZygAEFQVqpppoz1ugmWjeuKaeaDNA55wJ1WpknnnbqKeeed/IZ6JqAzrnnoYT2
qSiiCwDhqIOOOlpooYYOmuigjArq56aLKsqpcw qGemokAZK6Z2ndsqpppOq6uqlrP5pKZ7Tqdlh
WiDSZlgLK/SKAgoliGniBhVM4OqpCrT55rJpzTqnAndCe6Wt1E7r7LXYWiuntM9uW 0C3FrpILfh
ZmtutOim  2a5XILKrnUDnjuueVq6y276mpbL7jf7jvri9N66OGH1nn2WQEtsNDrwiiYMMIHZlLQ
ra0d/las7LJuplXxxhxzCC7HH0PbYcgkd2zyySibHHLFK7O8cckeb wgzM7JbJwCx3WYs87GLbDz
yjXHDPLLHBrZ88hIQ5ry0im3LPTQLkON9NNRi0w10w3w96LVA4Mo4sGHtRDDCyuQXQIJHWxAAdEp
X4wxjRozLffcdNdt990mj1txkXs/KSDPfAMedN1GFwdE3kYejvfijDfe E/mAXrrh1waDFoBBBAw
AAwvdP6CCCaeWbfbb6sXt Oop6464Ub2HTjOfv8Ne5GK 2134cQpbnPrq/fuO NBbBV5nhXjWrCX
mWceAwzMwyBmByyanNb005Neem/UZ6/99tx37/33/uCHL/743TtIPaTNpTUgEOubj/5x6iee/viJ
J2Dc9pCSr// /Pff/zXCA5itsmS861wucz24AQxkIAMYlOADxCKf9a5XGv9Z8IIYzCD3zBc/wwGh
g7mzX/3y5z4jgTAD7KufCA1HPxauEIXZy58GZ0jDGdaiIwGsk7SwRLDjHVBzPYgBA2XwMAxUYHwT
pCB7asjEJjqRgy kXRQ/OMUTfpCDDoodDMVnwhdS8YRbdKIYx8i9WtzQIZCL3JWK5zXkZW4AN6CB
HE8AsQtsrzp4rM4BkqjExhgvj4AMpCAHSchCGvKQiEykIgHpIDxqEQgIaGQkjVSdRkoyi7GDJCJj
/pdHSC3yk6AMpShBCUDh5QYEEICACBrggla6cgewjGUsZ0DLWs7gBjjIZQxI8AEMTCCQBwimMIPJ
xz6eJS3DTKYyl8nMZjrzmdCMpjSnuUwHCRNSoxrVAay5TSMF05rcxKQHsxkpaWbym4mjpjrXyc52
upOZFeAACUqAAx3UUwc10IEOeHDPHOizngD9p0AfqLZlGuAAB01oMY0JmQQgNJgG8MFDEzrRiiZU
BQjF6EUrOlGNPvSjFD2oRUca0pFmFKES3ahIVQrSllqUmwZw0Eoh lBrxtSbNzVcNw2HUXHm7qQU
7ahJD5rJnBouqDNFKkmXWlKgphSoNDWAR5M6/lWXJpWpUJ1pRVVwVQNgoAMk8Kc 7amDHfBABzaw
gT7zSdax3vOeNUBbBVRqsLoaYKEMHUta7MrXvvr1r4ANrGAHS9jCBlamnmmOXYljMMQ61khGRWFi
cVecxWZgspXta KyaZzIOsqwoA2taEdLWr9SQAMfEMFYV7tPf/LgrGhlrWztycsLRMCuhbkKaPCa
Vzjl9refCS5ohEtc3RpXuMNNLnCVi9zlOhe50L0cYZrr3OQSxkG69RsQCiPTAmDXu5DFLqQiCyrw
Gu63VzFSbj jReMcl7nGfe575Yve9cbXvtQ9mHXnO13 xvdg0z3tB0Iw2wIbmLVFtEB1L1cA/t72
9itpYbCEJ0zhCk9YvxauMIYzzOENK1fCG/4uaJ60XfPmzirfFS JR0w7E6NwwuplcHvPy H71jjD
HrZxjXN84x4XgAIb AACDkzkAiPgAxqQQI0d/OAfRNjHUI6ylKdM5QqLGDQpXB KY5xi9dLOUZfL
MqRcXOLLJQ7GMy5zldfM5ja7eUS1YfNh5ow5AjD5wWmhs54xx c9 7nPgNbznwcd6DoT tCFzlyi
B/3nbCaanGCeczYlPSo OxqbkQr0YSC93U2fd8 VbjSnOZ1oTSsa0aiu86JLzWhWuzrVc461rJN3
6j7T ta4rnWuk3fn3uZ518AOtrCHTexi/hv72MhOtrANHWwHKRvXhnu2tIPN7Glb 9rYxrWpb63q
U/vZ2L3O66 zTe5ym/vc5Ha2tT2I7na7 93wzvYA5k3veZOxhvXOt773ze9696Df9P43wPct8HkX
fOAIT3jCD85vhgdc4Q4fgIMU3m8PUlzfEc93xjOO8Yt7/OMD5/jDCd5vkYO83wIYQMpTrvJ701Dl
MGf5ymNO85nTHOYqn7nMcb5zm/sc5zUP s55Pm dF/3o9R460n/e86U7XehEb7rOszl0oxM96QOI
1NVZDnSmB33rTjd606Fe9bCDHetn57rao/71srPd6mL3eszXLoC631zmdc 73vfO9777/v3vgA 8
4AdP MIb/vCIT7ziF8/4xjv 8ZCPvOQnT/m9CyHvl7 83jX/d85v/vOY77vn6z56vmve86cPPelX
L4DUt/71sId95lmfes7P/vWuv33uVe962a  9rQPvu9Dv/vhFx/4xuc965N//ODrXvix/73wm8/8
6Ss/9runPvCpH33cW7/3yAf/8L2P/elDpPXnz7xE0H8R9q///RFxf/wpIn/6p3/ 6s8/ vd/f9zr
P/38p37 N3sA2H8CaIAIyH4B6H8MmIAIWIAHGIELaIAT H8RKIEYiIENeIHyt4EV IEQWIEZqIEO
eIAeeH/5F4IUiIL8J4InGIAj6H4dm2iBLYh/Mgh/DwiDJmiBPKiAE6GD HeB8HeDOCiEM4iCLPiD
RQiER5iCRSiEI iEPoiDTQiFQCiFQTiAT8iED4iFSMiDSMiFTuiF/1d/RmiDQxiEY/iERNGGbviG
cBiHcjiHdFiHdniHeJiHeriHfNiHfviHgBiIgjiIhFiIhniIiJiIiriIffgDjPiIkBiJheiIksiI
lFiJFhEIACH5BATIAP8ALAwACAAyABQAAAe6gAGCg4SFhoeIiYqLjI2Oj5CRikSUlIWVloRDm5uD
mJWKQ4KfRAGlpp mgpycAaKmQ5iuiJ2ohJmZo6e1q6 5rq Gtb 4p7q9mr7GwLTKt6fEu8HMtoO8
hcPLxc/I1s7eia xpKuku8Cso6iV09i95MDwrOnrmO3g1Mf51dfZyc3d9F3L1O9bQGziphFUKO1f
tYMOBzb0NLHbr2vuZqVaVc YqHme0GFMtJEiqGStUI6UxLKly5cwYwYCACH5BAQeAP8ALAwACAAy
ABQAAAeVgAGCg4SFhoeIiYqLjI2Oj5CRikOUlIWVloSYQ5eYk4KbnJwBoaSgm6akqKOGmZmnsIOu
rKqxtp23s5qjr7W t7u5vLS6ssPBh8Wxvcq zLSXoKqepqXVqNfUyafWobPd3ojN48fGwuLly8Tp
zuvo57/tyM/v8eTw9OLS2Nmvotr/Kjnix63XNIMEJSlcyLChw4eCAgEAIfkEBMgA/wAsDAAIADIA
FAAAB7aAAYKDhIWGh4iJiouMjY6PkJGJRJSVhJWYhEObm4WYRIpDgpuZoAGklqacnKeCn6Cih52n
sa6qtQGUo7izuoOzhrPAubeXxb xvruIwri w8 8yabLsrHQx7bV1cq0idfEma2rQ6q0q67nrMyj
r7fk7 Su5MOa187ZxNve sjM98b2RbOnzZ81gfkGGuxWzyA2hPt6UeMna1Q4ZaLgWZSXDhMuRZ8K
cUS2btArSShTqlzJsmWhQAAh QQEHgD/ACwMAAgAMgAUAAAHlYABgoOEhYaHiImKi4yNjo QkYpD
lJSFlZaEmEOXmJOCm5ycAaGkoJumpKijhpmZp7CDrqyqsbadt7Oao6 1vre7uby0urLDwYfFsb3K
vsy0l6Cqnqal1ajX1Mmn1qGz3d6IzePHxsLi5cvE6c7r6Oe/7cjP7/Hk8PTi0tjZr6La/yo54set
1zSDBCUpXMiwocOHggIBACH5BATIAP8ALAwACAAyABQAAAe6gAGCg4SFhoeIiYqLjI2Oj5CRikSU
lIVDmJiFlZaEnESKQ4KfoKABmZmno58BpqStiJqtpquCmpaynbWznrSXoryDnbegub6dusGGxr22
orjAycjHvoTMwqbEp9HUu97Lo7Octtuo4ahDruWY1darr vmrejpo/Ttzt/Dz8XczcoArfnDlg a
PlfdDl3bpW1hMGn4th0s2G8iwGSXwrEih06YOF2lxjXaOKhjr0qbREpaybKly5cwCQUCACH5BAQe
AP8ALAwACAAyABQAAAeVgAGCg4SFhoeIiYqLjI2Oj5CRikOUlIWVloSYQ5eYk4KbnJwBoaSgm6ak
qKOGmZmnsIOurKqxtp23s5qjr7W t7u5vLS6ssPBh8Wxvcq zLSXoKqepqXVqNfUyafWobPd3ojN
48fGwuLly8Tpzuvo57/tyM/v8eTw9OLS2Nmvotr/Kjnix63XNIMEJSlcyLChw4eCAgEAOw=
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *paul ankrett <paulankrett@yahoo.com>* on *Fri, 8 Sep 2000 11:16:14 -0700 (PDT)*
Francois,
How would one get a hold of these productions?
> If you ever get a chance to see them, I produced 2
> documentaries on Bosnia:
> "2 Brigade in Bosnia ‘96" 60 min and "Dispatches
> From The AOR - A Tour
> Diary, the LdSH Battlegroup in Bosnia" 90 min
Paul
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Yahoo! Mail - Free email you can access from anywhere!
 http://mail.yahoo.com/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

